# Silverback Gorillas



## gnagel (Dec 5, 2019)

I captured some images of the Silverback gorillas at the Oklahoma City Zoo last month:

1






2





3





4





5





Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 5, 2019)

Very nice set!


----------



## gnagel (Dec 5, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> Very nice set!


Thank you

Glenn


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 5, 2019)

Beautiful images!, you really caught thier expressions perfectly.


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 6, 2019)

I agree with Jeff G, you have really captured their expressions wonderfully. Especially like the first one.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 6, 2019)

Lovely bokeh too.


----------



## weepete (Dec 6, 2019)

Cracking shots, I wouldn't have known that was in a zoo if you'd not said. Well done!


----------



## edsland (Dec 6, 2019)

Awesome set, very nice


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 6, 2019)

I really love #3. I used to go to the OKC zoo a few times per year when I lived there. Thanks for the memory jog!


----------



## gnagel (Dec 6, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Beautiful images!, you really caught their expressions perfectly.


Thanks Jeff


stapo49 said:


> I agree with Jeff G, you have really captured their expressions wonderfully. Especially like the first one.


Thank you...it was my first time to this zoo and I was impressed with the layout of this outdoor exhibit.


Peeb said:


> Lovely bokeh too.


Thanks Peeb...I used the Nikon 500 VR for these.


weepete said:


> Cracking shots, I wouldn't have known that was in a zoo if you'd not said. Well done!


Thanks...I tried my best to control the backgrounds to avoid any indication that the photos were captured at the zoo.


edsland said:


> Awesome set, very nice


Thank you


Dean_Gretsch said:


> I really love #3. I used to go to the OKC zoo a few times per year when I lived there. Thanks for the memory jog!


Thanks Dean...#3 is one of my favorites from the photo shoot. It was one of the more challenging exposures because of the backlighting. But, I think it is the most effective picture that I captured in showing the power of these animals. I enjoyed my time at the OKC Zoo.

Glenn


----------



## goooner (Dec 6, 2019)

Great shooting. I love shooting primates.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 6, 2019)

The best of the best i have ever seen...........wow weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PJM (Dec 6, 2019)

Great shots!


----------



## Irishwhistler (Dec 6, 2019)

Glenn,
Awesome set Mate !

Mike ☘️


----------



## gnagel (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks again to all for commenting!

Glenn


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 7, 2019)

Those are some fine pictures there! #3 is my favorite for the light, how he's cresting that hill and that physique. That may be the best looking Silverback I've ever seen. Busch Gardens beckons me.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2019)

Excellent work. Your skill with a camera is readily apparent.


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 8, 2019)

Very good work.


----------



## baturn (Dec 8, 2019)

The previous comments said it all. Whole heartedly agree.


----------



## gnagel (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks again to all who took the time to view my photographs and to comment. It's very much appreciated.

Glenn


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks for sharing those great photos! All great, but #3 really stood out for me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 9, 2019)

Super clean renders. Very interesting beasts. I like how you eliminated their captivity, thats not an easy thing to do.


----------

